# Distraction



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Tell me please what people mean when they say U have to find distraction.....

Always gets me more feel unreal when I'm doing things outside my house etc


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

An example of distraction. I came home after work today and went on facebook. There was a thread that I felt very passionate about responding to. Four hours later I had formulated my response. I didn't realize the time that had passed because I was distracted and fully involved in what I was writing.

Another example of distraction. Every time I find myself thinking about dp, telling myself that it will not get better by trying to figure it out and focusing on something else instead.

Walking always helped me. Walking for hours.

Also, when you feel something refraining from calling it something like anxiety or dp. Refrain from noticing things and automatically saying to yourself, "oh, that's dp....that's dp...." See through the label, let it be. Be here. You can always re-focus now.

Distraction is the wrong word. Distraction implies that you have to look away. Re-focus instead. Direct your focus. There is discomfort in the way things might appear, but let the discomfort be there. See through the fact that you would even call that discomfort. Before you begin to think about what to do to deal with the dp, re-focus on something else. If you are thinking about the dp you are not re-focusing.

You may not realize it, but you are convinced that the more you think about the dp, that some how you'll figure it out. That's the illusion.

You will not figure it out.

You cannot figure it out if you want to get better. You must re-focus, and over time the dp will fade and there will no longer be any need to figure it out because you are not experiencing it, any longer.

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## MisterMister (Oct 12, 2009)

DP_P said:


> An example of distraction. I came home after work today and went on facebook. There was a thread that I felt very passionate about responding to. Four hours later I had formulated my response. I didn't realize the time that had passed because I was distracted and fully involved in what I was writing.
> 
> Another example of distraction. Every time I find myself thinking about dp, telling myself that it will not get better by trying to figure it out and focusing on something else instead.
> 
> ...


see through the label... that is great man, like... really great. Anxious minds have a tendency to judge and analyze, as you know, and to then see through that... beyond it, definitely would help with experience. Hope that made sense... haha. Thanks for your advice


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

Honestly in my opinion pure distraction is not the cure for DP. It's like running away from the problem.


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

DISTRACTION IS THE CURE FOR DP. Distraction is when you do things which fully absorb your attention. Right now, your mind is fully focused on DP. You have to do things which release your attention. Yes, it's hard to find interest in anything in this mental status, but you have to do it. THE PROBLEM WITH DP is that your attention is locked and in order to release it you must do all sort of things. Doing stuff which give you self-esteem works best.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

I know, but let's say that your DP comes from for example a trauma, or abuse in childhood. Distraction does not quite deal with those.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

very hard to distract yourself when you feel uncomfortable in your own skin....?


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

DP is a reaction of protection. Getting rid of he stress, anxiety... of the real world is the first step. It's like your mind is seeing that it's safe to come out, but you also need to do things which help realize your existence. Dissociation works by completely erasing your sense of self. Just reading about other people's experience with DP works for me because it helps me realize that I HAVE DP AS WELL and so I REALIZE THAT I EXIST.


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

DP may have its causes in the real world(trauma,abuse...), but it is a self-sustaining disease. Dealing with whatever caused it, doesn't necessarily heal your DP.
In my case at least, removing much of the stress-factor helped, I suppose, but that was 5 years ago... Obviously, it didn't cure me.


----------

